# Final Fantasy: Mega Collection



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2012)

Square Enix ha recentemente annunciato ufficialmente una "mega collection" di Final Fantasy, che comprende semplicemente tutti i capitoli della serie in un unico grande bundle, dal costo di 35000 yen (circa 356 €). 

I giochi compresi sono:

- Final Fantasy (PS1, 1 disc)
- Final Fantasy II (PS1, 1 disc)
- Final Fantasy III (PSP, 1 disc)
- Final Fantasy IV (PS1, 1 disc)
- Final Fantasy V (PS1, 1 disc)
- Final Fantasy VI (PS1, 1 disc)
- Final Fantasy VII International (PS1, 4 discs)
- Final Fantasy VIII (PS1, 4 discs)
- Final Fantasy IX (PS1, 4 discs)
- Final Fantasy X (PS2, 1 disc)
- Final Fantasy XI Vana’diel Collection 2 (PS2, 1 disc)
- Final Fantasy XII (PS2, 1 disc)
- Final Fantasy XIII (PS3, 1 disc)


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

Io adoro i final fantasy, li ho finiti decine di volte. Il mio gioco preferito.


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2012)

Anche a me piacciono molto. Mi ha deluso tantissimo il XIII, tant' è che non l'ho manco a finito e non ho preso il 2°.
Inoltre, nonostante le immense critiche, mi è piaciuto moltissimo il XII, soprattutto per il metodo di battaglia più rapido e dinamico.


----------



## alexrossonero (31 Agosto 2012)

FF8 (il mio preferito) e FF9 restano i migliori, secondo me. Quelli usciti per PS2 e PS3, personalmente, li ho trovati deludenti sia sotto il punto di vista della caratterizzazione personaggi/trama che soprattutto dal lato esplorativo. Cioè, dai, nel XIII devi praticamente andare sempre dritto. La mappa non esiste. Invece che andare avanti, son tornati indietro (eccetto naturalmente la grafica). Rob de mat!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2012)

Lavorassi sarebbe il mio primo acquisto e, visti i tempi, mi farei fuori mezzo stipendio (a voler star larghi rotfl) ma ne varrebbe la pena  (a parte per gli ultimi, memorabili solo per quanto sono noiosi)


----------



## Livestrong (31 Agosto 2012)

Se li avessero rimasterizzati...


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

FF7 e 9 sono il top... ma anche 5,6,8 e 10 non sono male. Ora sto provando il XII, con poca convinzione visto che non c'entra nulla con il classico rpg square... ci sto giocando ma è un pò deludente...


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Agosto 2012)

Mi sono tutti indigesti 
Da bambino ho giocato e finito l'VIII,una decina di anni fa provai il X ma ad un certo punto mi sono fermato con la storia ed ho giocato solo a blitzball finché non mi son rotto le balle.Poi avevo dimenticato tutto quello che dovevo fare ed ho lasciato perdere 
Non è un genere che fa per me.'Sta mega raccolta sembrerebbe un gran pezzo da collezione,magari da rivendere tra qualche anno.


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Agosto 2012)

f igata, ma difficilmente uscirà qui in europa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> ****ta, ma difficilmente uscirà qui in europa.



Mi pare fecero una cosa simile con Resident Evil e non usci in europa quindi il rischio c'è.


----------



## Andrea89 (31 Agosto 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi pare fecero una cosa simile con Resident Evil e non usci in europa quindi il rischio c'è.


Anche Metal Gear Solid,ma non escono mai dal Giappone.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2012)

In europa non uscirà, queste sono cose che fanno solamente da loro.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (1 Settembre 2012)

bellissimo questo pacchetto... ci faccio un pensiero, dato che vado matto per FF!

(anche se secondo me i veri FF arrivano fino al IX... giochi di nicchia... dal X in poi sono un'altra cosa, sempre belli, ma un'altra cosa)


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Esattamente, un amante dei FF dopo il 9 fatica ad amarli...il X ancora ancora mantiene quel che, ma molto meno...dopo è tutt'altra cosa e delude sempre.


----------



## Bawert (1 Settembre 2012)

A me é piaciuto da matti il XII, ma sono tutti belli, quello meno bello é forse il XIII. Del XIV e dell'XI stendo un velo pietoso


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Settembre 2012)

Penso di aver perso l'utilizzo dei pollici sul 10 e sull'8.

Der Richter  (ovviamente senza Yojimbo)

L'Omega Weapon


----------



## Alfiorx (1 Settembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> A me é piaciuto da matti il XII, ma sono tutti belli, quello meno bello é forse il XIII. Del XIV e dell'XI stendo un velo pietoso



Ti quoto in pieno! Oltre al XII mi son piaciuti da matti il VII e soprattutto l'VIII (oreee ed oreee solo x finire il set delle carte  ). Sul XIII meglio sorvolare, nn ho voluto manco finirlo x la delusione!!


----------



## Jino (27 Novembre 2012)

Io veramente non capisco perchè la Squadre continui ad ostinarsi a tenere il titolo del gioco Final Fantasy. Dal 10 in poi di Final Fantasy non è rimasto praticamente più niente, o quasi. 

Tutti i vecchi affezzionati sono di fatto sempre delusi, mentre sono esaltate le nuove generazioni, ovviamente perchè non sono cresciuti con i vari FF V, VI, VII, VIII, IX... 

Io m'ero fermato al 10, ho poi preso in mano FF12... una cosa che ritengo AGGHIACCIANTE. Ora ho la PS3, ma ho veramente paura ad acquistare il XIII. 

Hanno perso totalmente i loro punti di forza... il salire di livello, le battaglie casuali, le evocazioni, la storia, i cattivi, la mappa, le città... non è rimasto più niente dopo il 10. 

Ripeto, avessero cambiato titolo al gioco e avessero lasciato riposare in pace il nome di Final Fantasy avrebbero fatto un affare, non avrebbero deluso migliaia di fans.


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ripeto, avessero cambiato titolo al gioco e avessero lasciato riposare in pace il nome di Final Fantasy avrebbero fatto un affare, non avrebbero deluso migliaia di fans.


Non avrebbero guadagnato i tanti soldi che FF fa guadagnare,però.


----------



## prebozzio (28 Novembre 2012)

Io ho giocato, al tempo, solo al VII e all'VIII. Giochi meravigliosi.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2012)

Squall  Seifer  Zell  Laguna


----------



## 2515 (1 Gennaio 2013)

L'unico che mi ispira è il Versus XIII dove il protagonista mi sembra cazzuto (quasi un cloud dark) anche se è diverso da tutti gli altri per le ambientazioni sul mondo reale. Ma non dicono mai quando uscirà maledizione..

Ma secondo voi perché hanno annunciato che il 7 e il 10 verranno riproposti su PS3? Il 7 soprattutto non vedo l'ora, con la grafica play 3 sarà una roba mostruosa, lo stesso per il 10. Per me anche dovessero aggiungere poche novità non me ne frega, me li compro lo stesso perché voglio rigiocarci, erano troppo belli! Poi giocare con Cloud, magari anche Zack..usando le loro spade con la grafica da PS3..non c'è prezzo!!!!!

Secondo me hanno perso il sistema di gioco migliore, cioè quello dell'X, e la storia è troppo tecnologica ogni volta di più, hanno perso quel fascino tecnologia unita a stile del passato + magia che lo esaltava. Soprattuto poi..Fantasia.


----------



## Jino (1 Gennaio 2013)

Francamente non credo riprenderanno mai quei titoli per portarli su PS3 totalmente rimasterizzati. Anche perchè su PS Store hanno già proposto il 7 convertito. Alla fine saranno 5-6 anni che hanno in testa questo progetto di FF7 per PS3, alla fine credo sia più una richiesta dei fans che un loro reale intento.


----------



## 2515 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Francamente non credo riprenderanno mai quei titoli per portarli su PS3 totalmente rimasterizzati. Anche perchè su PS Store hanno già proposto il 7 convertito. Alla fine saranno 5-6 anni che hanno in testa questo progetto di FF7 per PS3, alla fine credo sia più una richiesta dei fans che un loro reale intento.



Il 10 l'hanno annunciato al decimo anniversario dall'uscita dal capitolo.


----------



## Bawert (2 Gennaio 2013)

Gli unici che posso accettare rimasterizzati su PS3 sono quelli della PS2, quelli della PSX devono rimanere tali, non sarebbe la stessa cosa.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Maggio 2014)

Finito oggi il XIII... devo dire che nonostante le critiche che ho letto a me è piaciuto... sia la storia che i personaggi... certo forse la troppa linearità lo penalizza un pò, ma dei fuggitivi non è che si possono mettere ad andare in giro tranquillamente XD Solo una cosa



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il finale mi ha intristito tantissimo... La "morte" di Fang e Vanille non me l'aspettavo proprio


----------

